# Hello from Naples, Florida



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

New to archery learning alot on the forum. Best of holidays to all.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## yoda4x4 (May 11, 2004)

Welcome to AT! I see you're from Naples, FL. Whereabouts? I ask this since my parents own a townhouse in Naples.

David


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* triumph. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:
:darkbeer:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## ATB (Apr 14, 2006)

Welcome to AT my parents and brother in law now live in Naples and Fort Myers. I lived there for a year too hot in July and August and I missed hunting deer in MI.


----------

